# Any truth to this?



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Oops. I tried to post this under a "new topic" and it ended up in another thread. I know...not too bright. So, I'll try it again.

My old Lab had to be put down a few months ago and my new one won't be available until late winter or early spring. I'm thinking about possibly getting involved in hunt tests rather than field trials but I ran across this article recently about the way we conduct field trials in this country as opposed to how they do it in England, which they haven't changed in over 100 years. Not trying to start a war, but here's an excerpt of it...

That is not to say that field trials are simple or easy or insignificant. Field trials are a tremendous challenge to the intelligence of dog and skill of trainer. The canine behaviors required to win are very complex and require a lot of complex training. The problem lies in the fact that many of the behaviors being trained have no value in a hunting dog. Retriever field trials have become game unto themselves. They are driving a breeding selection process that produces more good field trial dogs.

A young dog that is a typical good field trial prospect doesn't generally fit the profile for a good gun dog prospect. The field trial prospect would be a very high energy, hyperactive dog that is able to take continuous training and not get bored. The field trial prospect would also be a relatively tough dog that can take the pressure required to train complex field trial behaviors.

The good gun dog prospect on the other hand would be a calm, cooperative soft dog. That dog would be easy for the average hunter to train. Unfortunately the Field trial driven breeding selection produces less and less good hunting dog prospects


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a YLF from a solid hunting pedigree who is an absolute joy to be around and hunt with. She has nearly 500 retrieves in her first two seasons. When we're hunting she's all business.

I am also currently training a BLF pup from a field trail heavy (AFC/FC) pedigree. This little burner is almost too smart for her own good. She's been more work to train than Josie was, but once the light comes on, she's good to go on that task. Not harder to train, just different.

Both dogs were/are being trained using the Smartwork Program, BTW.

I can hardly wait to see Sunny hunting her first season next year, after she's finished. I believe she's going to be one of those very special gundogs.

Josie is my cover smashing linebacker type lab, Sunny promises to be a thoroughbred wide reciever type, high speed & low drag.

If you have an opportunity at a pup with a field trial pedigree at a fair price, I sure wouldn't pass on it...


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Field trial dogs come in all shapes, sizes, and temperments. They all have a couple things in common:
1. They are birdy. A dog isn't going to win if it doesn't want to do the work. 
2. They are smart and trainable. It takes alot of teaching to get a dog to win a trial.

Now some may be too much for the average guy to handle and would be a pain in the blind. Part of this is the dog and part is the average guy trainer.

Others can be just as calm and collected as can be. That is why you can't rely on just a pedigree. You need to know about the dogs behind the titles.

All my future pups will have FT in the background.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

One of my better choices I made in my life was to get involved with a hunt test club. You meet a bunch of great people, learn how to have a dog that is a pleasure to hunt with, and I got several new hunting partners. 
Plus if you get a dog that will pass the middle level (whether it is AKC senior, HRC seasoned, or Nahra intermediate) you will have a dog that is better than 95% of those in the field. This is totally doable with a decent dog and a guy with a little time and a training group.

Brian


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advise, Brian. I'm almost positive I'll be joining a club next spring/summer and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Daveb; that article you read is an absolute load of crap. Today's field trial dogs are the most intelligent, tractable, and trainable labs ever bred. That sounds like some of Millner's garbage. But regardless of who wrote it, they know absolutely nothing of the lab breed. When you are looking for a pup just try and get it from calmer parents. Some trial dogs are hotter than others but what they all have in common is their greatness.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

That artical is Bull. I've got a 15 week old BLM that is 100% FT lineage, he has a great temperment, loves people, and other animals. He seems pretty smart if he is getting into something he's not supposed to you tell him NO once and he quits. He is very well mannerd in the house calm and quiet. But boy does he have drive when it's time to go to work, so far he seems to have really nice marking ability, at 14 weeks we had this pup doing 80 yard singles on short cut grass, and have stared him on short doubles, very trainable and very very eager to work. The old saying that you should put the pup up always wanting more is true but with this little guy I think you could do 20 retrieves and he still would be going balls out. Do your homework on the lineage and you should end up with a pup that fits what you are looking for..[siteimg]4888[/siteimg]


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I would like to know where this article came from and who wrote ? Sounds like it's out of a peta magazine, who else would say such crap? It's completely opposite of what the field trial lines produce. I have three of these FC line dogs and they all live in the house. They are as calm and mellow as any dog in the house, but when it's time to hunt they have the drive to hunt strong and hard six days a week from Sept. 1st thru Jan. 8th. That's all I use them for is hunting as I found I am not a competent ft dog trainer. If you want to find out about the field trial dogs go watch one for yourself , the dogs will shock you with their hunting abilities.


----------

